
Career objective in resumes - TIJ
https://twitter.com/ashishait/status/706099853995188224
======
TIJ
For all the recruiters does "Career objective" field in resume still holds
value for you or its obsolete already?

~~~
cauterized
As a hiring manager, I rarely see a resume with an objective that's written to
be at all useful. They usually paraphrase to "I want to earn money with my
skillset (see below)." Duh.

What CAN be useful is a 1-sentence summary. "Full-stack web developer with
team lead experience, specializing in real-time applications using Rails and
ReactJS."

That tells me immediately how I might fit this person into my organization and
gives some hints as to what to look for in the rest of the resume. An
objective CAN (and generally should) be written to convey the same sort of
information, but rarely is.

